# 1 will protect you, 8 will hunt you....



## punisher73 (Nov 24, 2013)

Alright, here it is (saw this on another forum).

You can pick one of these 9 to protect you, while the other 8 will hunt you down.

Who do you choose and why?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 24, 2013)

Darth Vader could bring down an appocalypse on all the others. I choose the dark side.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 24, 2013)

Wolverine, inconspicuous until those live blades come out............


----------



## Aiki Lee (Nov 24, 2013)

Hellboy. Not only is he the only person who hasn't lost at some point, but he has hilarious quips to keep me from buckling under the crippling pressure of being hunted by the others.


----------



## DennisBreene (Nov 24, 2013)

The predator. A stealth equipped killing machine; what more could you ask for?


----------



## Tames D (Nov 24, 2013)

Hellboy. Just for the hell of it.


----------



## Takai (Nov 24, 2013)

My vote goes for Darth Vader. But, I want the one from the books...not the the onscreen pansy.


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 24, 2013)

Takai said:


> My vote goes for Darth Vader. But, I want the one from the books...not the the onscreen pansy.



My vote was for Darth Vader as well.  In the books, he has sparring droids that would be the equivalent of the terminator and he takes those out with ease.  As for the Predator, the use of the force would sense him before he could do something, same with Batman trying to ambush.


----------



## DennisBreene (Nov 24, 2013)

punisher73 said:


> My vote was for Darth Vader as well.  In the books, he has sparring droids that would be the equivalent of the terminator and he takes those out with ease.  As for the Predator, the use of the force would sense him before he could do something, same with Batman trying to ambush.



You are definitely over thinking this.


----------



## grumpywolfman (Nov 24, 2013)

*Easy choice*, Darth Vader for the win.

Why?

The capability for intergalactic travel to hide me would eliminate all eight hunters accept for the Predator. 

Besides his ability to sense my enemies from a great distance by using the Force, Darth Vader would have the military might of the Galactic Empire to protect me. The Predators would be risking not only galactic war, but the very safety of their home world to try and hunt me down. Darth Vader could keep the other seven busy on Earth chasing my clones, and fighting off bounty hunters until the Death Star arrives within striking distance to force their unconditional surrender. 

And the final reason I would chose Darth Vader? Because if he cares enough to protect a christian from his enemies, it means that I've already succeeded in converting Darth Vader back to the good side of the force!


----------



## Takai (Nov 24, 2013)

grumpywolfman said:


> *Easy choice*, Darth Vader for the win.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...



Now that's definitely putting more thought into it than I did.


----------



## grumpywolfman (Nov 24, 2013)

Takai said:


> Now that's definitely putting more thought into it than I did.



LOL, some might say I've had on the job training


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 24, 2013)

DennisBreene said:


> You are definitely over thinking this.



Nope, just a fun mental geek exercise!  :jedi1:


----------



## Carol (Nov 24, 2013)

The Punisher.  Just because


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 24, 2013)

Carol said:


> The Punisher.  Just because


Because you want to die with him.


----------



## Carol (Nov 24, 2013)

Touch Of Death said:


> Because you want to die with him.



I can think of far worse ways to go


----------



## Haakon (Nov 25, 2013)

Darth Vader, easy. The Force, interstellar travel, millions of clone troopers, contacts with the galaxies bounty hunters so he could put a contract out on the other 8.


----------



## Mauthos (Nov 25, 2013)

Gotta go with Batman, as everyone knows, no matter what happens, Batman always succeeds and after all, it's Batman.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 25, 2013)

There really are only two real options as some have kind of pointed out. 

Darth Vader and the Predator. 

Both have space travel and have friends to call upon as mentioned. 

So if the friends option is invoked then it still is open for discussion as the Predator culture is not explored and their numbers are not known. 

Yet, I voted for The predator and it is because of the stealth. He can provide you with a stealth suit. He can stealth his ship and take you through out the galaxy. 
Where as Darth has lots of people to hunt you down he did not do so well even trying to find a complete rebel alliance. 

So if the Predator was on the hunting down side, you would not see it coming and it would be over before it started it would be just a measurement of counting the hours and days. 


The Batman factor. If you are the first for Batman to protect against the Predator or the Force then he is most likely to loose you and feel real bad about and spend lots of time coming up with a way to defend and get around those attributes. 

So, Batman is an option, but only after he has faced each one and knows their strengths and weaknesses. Which is why I still went with the Predator as the unknown does not require training and time and research but helps with the deception factor and the hiding. 


Caveat: Of course the Predator is just as likely when done to drop you on a world full of aliens and let you get infested. That is a different question and one I would address after surviving the hunt.


----------



## DennisBreene (Nov 27, 2013)

Rich Parsons said:


> There really are only two real options as some have kind of pointed out.
> 
> Darth Vader and the Predator.
> 
> ...



And I rest my case!


----------

